# Immigration manila airport



## dadman63 (Dec 11, 2017)

As I am planning on flying into Manila airport-my fiancee is asking me . what response are you going to give Immigration when you are asked "whats your purpose". Tell the truth" I'm getting married " . does anyone have an ideas - if this is not a good idea


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

dadman63 said:


> As I am planning on flying into Manila airport-my fiancee is asking me . what response are you going to give Immigration when you are asked "whats your purpose". Tell the truth" I'm getting married " . does anyone have an ideas - if this is not a good idea


Hey dadman, I would have thought with the replies you received regarding pasalubong that you perhaps may be a little bit cautious/wiser with regards to all things Filipino especially if you have done some research........... not for one minute suggesting you are making or have made any incorrect choices but many of us have been caught out to some degree or another while others have been taken to the cleaners and the odd few are now not with us. Slowly slowly wins the race, what's the hurry, experience the country and people, taste the dirt and smell the roses, most I hope would agree that serious time is needed in this, our chosen country before a total or even partial commitment is succumbed to.

As for your entry visa, telling border control that you are getting married when you rock up means what? Sir do you have a Fiancee visa? (is there such a thing?) Simply avail the 30 day tourist visa or extend to 59 days at the airport if you are staying longer for about PHP 2,400.00 then see how things go with your lovely lady, family and living situations once there. Not trying to be cynical here dadman but there are many pitfalls and frustrations but once you get a grasp/come to terms with this very different culture only then will you make the decision to suit you and your partners future.

Sorry for the longwinded reply, only rethinking my early days.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

"Getting married" would work, but "vacation" has always worked for me. I never saw any reason to offer any more than that. They don't really care.


----------



## PeterStenings (Jul 2, 2010)

*Marriage to Filipina*

I am ex UK Imm retire 15 years ago I say Tell the truth Dadman 63, I travelled to Philippines twice year (Cebu) and have done so for the last 15 years, never had any problems with immigration from my first trip and have only obtained "vacation" visa for 3 of these years and would near the end of visa date (say 25 day) I just pop into local immigration office and they stamp my passport with extension As I am now married to a Filipina and she came to UK on Spouse visa, if you are getting married in Philippines then you will have to remain in the Philippines for 21 days before you can get married. If you get or thinking married then it situation changes which visa you need I suggest you check out both the Philippine and the British rules for info follow both the Philippine and British rules and you cannot go wrong. 

However the rules change Jan 2018 which you must follow out, when it comes down to bringing your spouse to live in the UK, if you are British subject and you intend bringing you wife to UK to live the get in contact with UK Immigration and check out the rules first, one word of warning do not use people who offer to sort everything out for you for a sum of money. I brought my now wife to live in UK you would not believe the amount of time and paperwork is required and the number of trips to the British Embassy in Manila. Just to let you know you will not be able to become a Filipino subject, My wife and 2 two sons have duel passports eg British and Filipino but I cannot obtain a Filipino passport but you can get a years visa and extend if required. 
Hope all goes well for you, the amount UK bureaucracy now is unbelievable but if you do not follow the rules you are asking for trouble. Lastly do not think once your wife is in the UK only 1 visa is required hence this is why you read the new UK Immigration rules


----------



## PeterStenings (Jul 2, 2010)

*Married to Filipino*



bigpearl said:


> Hey dadman, I would have thought with the replies you received regarding pasalubong that you perhaps may be a little bit cautious/wiser with regards to all things Filipino especially if you have done some research........... not for one minute suggesting you are making or have made any incorrect choices but many of us have been caught out to some degree or another while others have been taken to the cleaners and the odd few are now not with us. Slowly slowly wins the race, what's the hurry, experience the country and people, taste the dirt and smell the roses, most I hope would agree that serious time is needed in this, our chosen country before a total or even partial commitment is succumbed to.
> 
> As for your entry visa, telling border control that you are getting married when you rock up means what? Sir do you have a Fiancee visa? (is there such a thing?) Simply avail the 30 day tourist visa or extend to 59 days at the airport if you are staying longer for about PHP 2,400.00 then see how things go with your lovely lady, family and living situations once there. Not trying to be cynical here dadman but there are many pitfalls and frustrations but once you get a grasp/come to terms with this very different culture only then will you make the decision to suit you and your partners future.
> 
> ...


 Steve, I was warned the same regarding being ripped off, I can tell you in my 15 years of knowing my in laws and that I married to 1 of their daughter's they have never asked me for any money, so I feel your warning is although good advice I should point out that being ripped off is not the norm. I did help them out when their house was hit by the earthquake and the by the tsunami on Bohol, I went there saw the damage and helped out.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

PeterStenings said:


> Steve, I was warned the same regarding being ripped off, I can tell you in my 15 years of knowing my in laws and that I married to 1 of their daughter's they have never asked me for any money, so I feel your warning is although good advice I should point out that being ripped off is not the norm. I did help them out when their house was hit by the earthquake and the by the tsunami on Bohol, I went there saw the damage and helped out.


Both posts well said and I welcome you to this forum even though you have been a member for a long long time, nice to hear your words, advice and personal experiences. I hear your words Peter, we all help when necessary/valid but remain vigilant.
Very happy you have a great relationship with your lovely ladies family, so far my relationship with the outlaws is great but always wary with the others.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## PeterStenings (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Steve, I do understand what you mean, there is always one bad apple in the barrel so to speak. to marry anyone from another country other from a EU country, is and has been a pain in the backside, a lot of the problems comes from not contacting the correct people such UK Immigration or Border Control or whatever they are calling themselves these days and Philippines Embassy, some people try to use private companies who say they can get you a visa 7/10 days which is not possible unless they are issuing forged visa and then rip people off. 

The worst thing I have come across in the last 5 years is a Filipina who had a child by an Englishman but never married him, who then left this man, then married another person 1 month who his own business then she divorce this person getting 50% of house and business the husband nearly ended up bankrupt and then she remarried after 3 months latter to another person who has his own business.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm with Steve on this one - be cautious. In my experience things are not always what they seem to be in the Philippines, and the culture makes things more complicated. At the minimum I would take the time to get to know the woman and her family in person before jumping into something too quickly. No harm in taking things slowly. Good luck and enjoy your trip.


----------



## PeterStenings (Jul 2, 2010)

I totally agree with Steve and JRB, do not rush into a marriage, my advice would have to be, take your time, do not rush into something you may regret latter, remember ensure you obey The Philippine laws especially when it comes to the age of a female, having seen their prisons (from the outside) believe me they are not a place you would want to stay in. 
Oh one last thing some of the pretty Filipina's are not girls.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Marriage shouldn't happen until at least the third trip. Get to know her for a good year before taking the plunge.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Take your time before you jump or you might regret. I found a saint at the airport waiting for her mother no less but we courted for well over a year before the "I do's" I am a hand full so was important that she knew me before we made that life time commitment. I had seen good and bad in the Philippines because of the last 10 years of my international job. Some first impressions I made were proven to be way off the mark over a decent amount of time. As I said already I found my soul mate and thank God for that. Beautiful ladies are common here but the ones who really want to make a lifetime commitment are some what fewer. I always try to remember the old sage telling me - "Act in haste; regret in leisure" Best of luck hoping you hit the jackpot first time !


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Beautiful ladies are common here but the ones who really want to make a lifetime commitment are some what fewer. I always try to remember the old sage telling me - "Act in haste; regret in leisure"


VERY WELL PUT ! ! !

Fred


----------



## PeterStenings (Jul 2, 2010)

Rebaqshratz and fmartin although I agree this does happen and I also agree with"Act in haste; regret in leisure" but I feel I need to put things straight, this does not only in The Philippines, but all over the Far East, it also happens in certain countries what was known as the old Eastern Block countries and African countries. 
Before I married a Filipina I was told not to marry a person from Far East as once married you will always be asked for money from the family. Well I ignored these comments and married a Filipina we have now been married for 14 years and have two son's, yet not once have I never been asked by my in-laws or direct family for money or anything. As we run our own on line business we also employ our four siblings, we do send a little Birthday and Christmas money but that is our choice, we send a box of gifts mainly children clothes once a year, we also send a box of boys and girls (My sister's daughters) clothes that they have grown out off or never worn so new once a year these are distributed to the people of our village by my in laws. Perhaps I am an exception to the rule.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

PeterStenings said:


> Rebaqshratz and fmartin although I agree this does happen and I also agree with"Act in haste; regret in leisure" but I feel I need to put things straight, this does not only in The Philippines, but all over the Far East, it also happens in certain countries what was known as the old Eastern Block countries and African countries.
> Before I married a Filipina I was told not to marry a person from Far East as once married you will always be asked for money from the family. Well I ignored these comments and married a Filipina we have now been married for 14 years and have two son's, yet not once have I never been asked by my in-laws or direct family for money or anything. As we run our own on line business we also employ our four siblings, we do send a little Birthday and Christmas money but that is our choice, we send a box of gifts mainly children clothes once a year, we also send a box of boys and girls (My sister's daughters) clothes that they have grown out off or never worn so new once a year these are distributed to the people of our village by my in laws. Perhaps I am an exception to the rule.


Peter, it's good to hear a positive experience with dating and marriage of a Filipina. I too fall into the same category and glad for it.
I think society/people here have changed a great deal since you and I married and settled down. I'll bet if I knew years ago what I know now I never would have chanced it with someone from the islands. Hopefully there will be fewer people with bad experiences and more good marriages.
Good to see you posting again!


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Hey dadman, I would have thought with the replies you received regarding pasalubong that you perhaps may be a little bit cautious/wiser with regards to all things Filipino especially if you have done some research........... not for one minute suggesting you are making or have made any incorrect choices but many of us have been caught out to some degree or another while others have been taken to the cleaners and the odd few are now not with us. Slowly slowly wins the race, what's the hurry, experience the country and people, taste the dirt and smell the roses, most I hope would agree that serious time is needed in this, our chosen country before a total or even partial commitment is succumbed to.
> 
> As for your entry visa, telling border control that you are getting married when you rock up means what? Sir do you have a Fiancee visa? (is there such a thing?) Simply avail the 30 day tourist visa or extend to 59 days at the airport if you are staying longer for about PHP 2,400.00 then see how things go with your lovely lady, family and living situations once there. Not trying to be cynical here dadman but there are many pitfalls and frustrations but once you get a grasp/come to terms with this very different culture only then will you make the decision to suit you and your partners future.
> 
> ...



This is very sound advice. Been thru immigration here many times, never been asked what my purpose is. Just mark tourism as we all do.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

*Bbd*



PeterStenings said:


> Rebaqshratz and fmartin although I agree this does happen and I also agree with"Act in haste; regret in leisure" but I feel I need to put things straight, this does not only in The Philippines, but all over the Far East, it also happens in certain countries what was known as the old Eastern Block countries and African countries.
> Before I married a Filipina I was told not to marry a person from Far East as once married you will always be asked for money from the family. Well I ignored these comments and married a Filipina we have now been married for 14 years and have two son's, yet not once have I never been asked by my in-laws or direct family for money or anything. As we run our own on line business we also employ our four siblings, we do send a little Birthday and Christmas money but that is our choice, we send a box of gifts mainly children clothes once a year, we also send a box of boys and girls (My sister's daughters) clothes that they have grown out off or never worn so new once a year these are distributed to the people of our village by my in laws. Perhaps I am an exception to the rule.


Your exception proves the the rule. And that is great but I have a friend who has been bitten by the BBD bug on more than 1 occasion. BBD = Bigger, Better, Deal Poor guy brought a Thai girl home to the US on 2 occasions and when he was hard at work his beauty was entertaining a BBD for which she (they) eventually left him for that BBD. Expensive lesson for him and I am not sure he has learned it yet...


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh well as usual i did it my way 😊
Met my wife online 2001 we chatted and exchanged letters for 4 months before went to phil in 2002 married her stayed for 3 weeks as she was a Gov employee It took her until August 2002 before she could go to the UK! 
Took her 2+ hours to get through immigration 
What with a medical,xrays etc and questions, for me to get a permanent visa to live in the Philippines in 2011 took
Just 2 trips to the Phil embassy ! No problems at immigration. My wife knew i wasent rich ! She soon found a job in the NHS. In 2011 the year we retired to phil we got quite a bit of money in PPI refunds ! That saw us through until our UK pensions began in 2012,and also allowed us to start our house build. Yes we sent money back to the Philippines to pay college fees, funeral costs etc . From day 1 we pooled our money .
Now then i was one of the lucky ones as all of the wifes family had good jobs and included college professor
And a mining Engineer,Dentist, accountant in Dubai, police officer,nurse,enviromental officer.
The 2 eldest brothers worked for DENR and one was tbe Area Manager.
Before i met my wife i was online for a while and had been chatting with a few Filipino woman and yes the usual
Money requests and revealing photos which put me off, yes there are a lot of scammers here in the Philippines
As there are in most countries, we have been married for 16yrs and still in love we have a nice home a new car
And things are good ,


----------



## jdavis16 (Nov 1, 2016)

Come on a 30 days stamp. Get to know your ASAWA a little bit better. Yes I am sure she is a pretty gal but pinays are tricky. Observe her and the family before any signs of engagement or marriage. I hope that will help you before you marry someone here. Annulment is very hard. Most of the population in the Philippines are seperated meaning they have live in partners


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

PeterStenings said:


> Steve, I was warned the same regarding being ripped off, I can tell you in my 15 years of knowing my in laws and that I married to 1 of their daughter's they have never asked me for any money, so I feel your warning is although good advice I should point out that being ripped off is not the norm. I did help them out when their house was hit by the earthquake and the by the tsunami on Bohol, I went there saw the damage and helped out.


Peter,
It may not be the 'norm' but it is VERY prevalent, so the advice was well worth stating. Nowever, you seem to be past the 'danger' period and having a good life here, that is a giant plus.


----------

